# Wireless router needed for cable broadband



## heartless (May 21, 2014)

Hi guys, 

As the title says, I'm looking for a wireless router to use with Alliance. Budget - 3000/-. I'd like maximum stability.

A colleague of mine recommended this => *www.cromaretail.com/Digisol-DG-HR3400-Wireless-Broadband-Home-Router-%28Black%29-pc-20471-227.aspx
I like this one => *www.flipkart.com/asus-rt-n12-c1/p/itmdrmgyhdgqgfce?pid=RTRDRMGYGV73A3XJ&srno=b_1&ref=df12c28a-6713-4961-b654-117bf213975b because it is dd-wrt supported.

So, what do you guys think? Any better option available?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 22, 2014)

*in India never listen to colleagues & shopkeepers for suggestions when buying without doing a proper search & asking at right places(like this forum).*for starters type digisol in google & press enter.now type tplink or asus in google & press enter,notice the difference.btw why bother with dd-wrt when this model doesn't have usb port to enable features like downloading without pc or 3g usb modem support.


----------



## youmetube27 (May 22, 2014)

Do not look for DD-WRT supported hardware, they used to be on top a decade ago...

Nowadays, you would be most secure using OpenWRT supported router,
Go on your favourite online shopping site and note down the model#, manufacturer details then
look them up here for support
*wiki.openwrt.org/toh/start
(Above link shows hardware compatability with OpenWRT router software)

A few personal guidelines from me,
1) Go for a router with Atheros chipset(and NOT Broadcom), as support is better under OpenWRT
2) Go for a router with atleast 400-500MHz MIPS speed(like GHz for computer CPUs)
3) Go for atleast 128 MB RAM
4) Go for atleast 32 MB Flash(this is similar for computer hard-disk)
5) Go for atleast WiFi n support (AC while speed is higher but has not com down in price so not recommending)
6) LAN ports speed should be atleast 1Gbps, i.e it should say 4x LAN ports 1/100/1000
    (Do not but the router that says 4x LAN ports 1/100 as these are slow speed outdated tech)

Good Luck!


----------



## heartless (May 22, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> *in India never listen to colleagues & shopkeepers for suggestions when buying without doing a proper search & asking at right places(like this forum).*for starters type digisol in google & press enter.now type tplink or asus in google & press enter,notice the difference.btw why bother with dd-wrt when this model doesn't have usb port to enable features like downloading without pc or 3g usb modem support.



lol. I did the right thing then. 
Well, I've never used dd-wrt but I've only read good things about it. So, I thought it's a bonus for Asus one.   Anyway, I need a stable connection and good throughput. What'd you recommend whitestar? 



youmetube27 said:


> Do not look for DD-WRT supported hardware, they used to be on top a decade ago...
> 
> Nowadays, you would be most secure using OpenWRT supported router,
> Go on your favourite online shopping site and note down the model#, manufacturer details then
> ...



I'm afraid I don't have the budget for that  .


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 22, 2014)

asus one looks good.you can also take a look at tp-link TL-WR841N which is a bit cheaper.if you want an all-in-one wifi device then get tp-link w8968 v2(v2 is latest & has more powerful dbi antennas compared to older v1 which has 3dbi antennas) for 2200 from snapdeal.it is a wifi router+ADSL modem(for telephone line broadband connections like bsnl)+3g usb modem support.


----------



## heartless (May 22, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> asus one looks good.you can also take a look at tp-link TL-WR841N which is a bit cheaper.if you want an all-in-one wifi device then get tp-link w8968 v2(v2 is latest & has more powerful dbi antennas compared to older v1 which has 3dbi antennas) for 2200 from snapdeal.it is a wifi router+ADSL modem(for telephone line broadband connections like bsnl)+3g usb modem support.



Thank you whitestar. I think TL-WR841N stands out just for the WiFi on/off switch alone. I don't think I can turn off wireless on Asus one without going into the configuration page. Is that right?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 22, 2014)

yes,it seems so according to pics on asus product page.a dedicated wifi on/off switch is prominently mentioned in list of features.


----------



## heartless (May 22, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> yes,it seems so according to pics on asus product page.a dedicated wifi on/off switch is prominently mentioned in list of features.



I'm little confused here. Are you saying Asus one has a dedicated wifi on/off switch?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 22, 2014)

no.i meant to say if asus has such switch it would be highlighted in the list of features(like tplink) which is not the case.


----------



## heartless (May 22, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> no.i meant to say if asus has such switch it would be highlighted in the list of features(like tplink) which is not the case.



Oh. My bad. I'll go for the tp-link then. Really appreciate the help whitestar


----------

